# Specialized S-Works 6 shoe fit?



## AW84 (May 13, 2013)

Anyone have a set of these yet? I ordered a pair in the same size as my Specialized Experts, and while they do seem to be the right size, I can't even begin to get them on or off without taking the Boa cables completely loose from the clips. I'm talking so far from being able to get them on, that not even a little time to stretch would make it possible. Is this the way they're supposed to be? I notice the top Boa cable actually has less length than the lower one, which seems counterintuitive, since you need more slack in the top one to get the shoe on and off. Trying to decide if I should keep them.


----------



## J-Flo (Sep 30, 2015)

You are supposed to remove the Boa cables/"laces" from the clips in order to put the shoes on or remove them. This takes about 3 seconds. It is not a fit issue. I think it is the same with all Boa lace shoes (at least all the ones I have; S-Works trail and Audax; my kid has the S-Works 6). Whether the shoes fit you depends on how they feel when they are on.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I don't understand what either of you are saying (clip? what clip?, remove cables? Huh?)

The shoes either fit or they don't. For what it's worth if you called boa for a replacement (really cheap) they'd come with really long cables if that would help. It's a PITA, but simple, to install them.


----------



## AW84 (May 13, 2013)

There's the Boa dial on one side, and the "hook" on the other side of the tongue that the cable rests around. I have to remove the cable from the hook/clip/whatever you want to call it to get the shoe on. In my experience, that isn't normal.



Jay Strongbow said:


> I don't understand what either of you are saying (clip? what clip?, remove cables? Huh?)
> 
> The shoes either fit or they don't. For what it's worth if you called boa for a replacement (really cheap) they'd come with really long cables if that would help. It's a PITA, but simple, to install them.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

AW84 said:


> There's the Boa dial on one side, and the "hook" on the other side of the tongue that the cable rests around. I have to remove the cable from the hook/clip/whatever you want to call it to get the shoe on. In my experience, that isn't normal.


I get it now, thanks.

While the prior poster may be correct that you're 'supposed to' remove the cables from that clip, it's really hard to imagine that was an intentional design when another 1/2 inch or so of cable would remedy that with no down side.

I guess it boils down to you're willing to deal with that or not (or just get longer cables).


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't have to remove the cable from the clip to get mine on. 

I had to go up a full size compared to my Specialized Comps


----------

